# Schwinn motorbike 1 owner on ebay



## John G04 (Apr 12, 2020)

Vtg 1936 -1937 Prewar Schwinn Motorcycle rare 1 owner/family bike barn find NR  | eBay
					

Condition is Used. Hard to Impossible to Find Original Shorty Lever (not the repop like most bikes). AS bolts marked thru out and gooseneck. Key included for neck lock. Also has a Very Nice Correct  Prewar Brake Cable.



					rover.ebay.com
				




Super cool project! Kinda crusty but still awesome. Figured it’s already on ebay so won’t stay hidden


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 12, 2020)

The Year might be off by a couple years but I bet this bad boy would clean up nice!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 12, 2020)

Says'36-37, but didn't have springer till'38! Motorcycle bike


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 12, 2020)

Let's see how high this rough specimen will go for, be a great beach bike!!


----------



## Goatroper (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for posting , I have a couple buddy's that will bid on this bike  , shorty brake lever SUPER HARD to find . Thanks for the post/info


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, thanks!
Lol!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2020)

So someone please tell me why you would start bidding on the first few days, or any days prior to the auction ending? What's the point of playing around with other bidders for 6 days before the auction ends? If it's really something you want, why keep inflating the price being Mr. Big Shot High Bidder? I just don't understand that practice, seems dumb unless you're looking for the satisfaction of paying the highest price ever for an item.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> So someone please tell me why you would start bidding on the first few days, or any days prior to the auction ending? What's the point of playing around with other bidders for 6 days before the auction ends? If it's really something you want, why keep inflating the price being Mr. Big Shot High Bidder? I just don't understand that practice, seems dumb unless you're looking for the satisfaction of paying the highest price ever for an item.



I’m not sure but maybe it is to get the price up there a bit so the seller doesn’t end the auction early to take an offer that looks good because the bids are low.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2020)

He have another bike he didn't list?  Check the last lines of the listing...don't go with this bike.  "tank with original glass, original fender bomb"..


----------



## vincev (Apr 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> So someone please tell me why you would start bidding on the first few days, or any days prior to the auction ending? What's the point of playing around with other bidders for 6 days before the auction ends? If it's really something you want, why keep inflating the price being Mr. Big Shot High Bidder? I just don't understand that practice, seems dumb unless you're looking for the satisfaction of paying the highest price ever for an item.



having your friends bidding up your bike .I have had sellers send me a chance to buy and item because the "winner" backed out of deal and I was next inline.lol  Dont fall for that old story.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 13, 2020)

good questions above. must not be experienced ebayers-sniping is where the winners are. of course-if it sits stagnant then the seller closes and sells for cheap sometimes-two sided sword! and what is with the last line-a hint of an 'autocycle' perhaps....hummmm!  vince hits it on the head again-that is a dirty play a lot of ebayers use. I see that a lot in some ebay euro countries where  they have no reserve amounts. we'll see how nuts this thing gets.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2020)

That sad part, is that this bike will most likely be bought for that brake lever.
The bike itself is a bit roachy, so the buyer is going to snag the front brake kit, and blow this thing apart to flip for maximum dollar to recoup the initial cost.
Sad, but true.
Unfortunately, for this old survivor, that brake lever is the curse of death.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> That sad part, is that this bike will most likely be bought for that brake lever.
> The bike itself is a bit roachy, so the buyer is going to snag the front brake kit, and blow this thing apart to flip for maximum dollar to recoup the initial cost.
> Sad, but true.
> Unfortunately, for this old survivor, that brake lever is the curse of death.




I agree Marty. I know a few folks were probably thinking the same thing when they were first shown pics of my BA96. I was determined not to let that happen. V/r Shawn


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 13, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Vtg 1936 -1937 Prewar Schwinn Motorcycle rare 1 owner/family bike barn find NR  | eBay
> 
> 
> Condition is Used. Hard to Impossible to Find Original Shorty Lever (not the repop like most bikes). AS bolts marked thru out and gooseneck. Key included for neck lock. Also has a Very Nice Correct  Prewar Brake Cable.
> ...




Tapatalk doesn’t open the eBay listing, just shows a missing auction. 

Here are two pics. 
The green grips are the greatest !


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2020)

What's the big deal about these short brake levers? I like the feel of the longer ones anyway. Thinking about swapping this one out...


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> What's the big deal about these short brake levers? I like the feel of the longer ones anyway. Thinking about swapping this one out...
> View attachment 1173563



There$800, that's why! LoL


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> There$800, that's why! LoL



I was about to ask if anyone wanted to trade. Now I'll have to think about it...


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I was about to ask if anyone wanted to trade. Now I'll have to think about it...



Sure, I will...


----------



## kreika (Apr 13, 2020)

At $3600 for just the brake lever? No thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2020)

I could be wrong but looks like a post war clevis on that cable? Yea I think we are past the brake and tank at this point. Be interesting to see the final number on this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> why keep inflating the price being Mr. Big Shot High Bidder? I just don't understand that practice




  VERY VALID !!!      Swoop in at the END !!   ( But, make sure you put in THE HIGHEST YOU ARE WILLING TO PAY ) Then if you don't win.............at least you learned something . Ride Safe Folks !


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 13, 2020)

Wonder if there is a mushroom horn button switch inside the handlebar?


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 13, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> a



How about this barn find? Just finished cleaning it up.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 13, 2020)

Whats everyones estimate on this bike? I guessed 3,500 and its already past that! Think half the price is just gonna be quarantine hype at this point, gonna be way over what its worth


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2020)

pkleppert said:


> Wonder if there is a mushroom horn button switch inside the handlebar?




At first I thought by '39 the button was gone but this looks like it may have been there. One of the worst designs ever. Rarely found with an original button and the guts can be a real PITA to get out of the bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 13, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> That sad part, is that this bike will most likely be bought for that brake lever.
> The bike itself is a bit roachy, so the buyer is going to snag the front brake kit, and blow this thing apart to flip for maximum dollar to recoup the initial cost.
> Sad, but true.
> Unfortunately, for this old survivor, that brake lever is the curse of death.





I don't know about that....beg to differ....the old girl has some 'bring back' potential...  paint might surprise you...darts 
look good for clean up...  alot of Spring fork Motorbikes 38/9 had the brake option.... Nice candidate for the OG revival.
There's no money at this point poaching the brake lever....   Be nice to see the bike respected and cleaned up!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, that’d be nice, but the scuttlebutt, is that everybody that’s interested in this bike, is after that brake kit.


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 13, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I don't know about that....beg to differ....the old girl has some 'bring back' potential... paint might surprise you...darts
> look good for clean up... alot of Spring fork Motorbikes 38/9 had the brake option.... Nice candidate for the OG revival.
> There's no money at this point poaching the brake lever.... Be nice to see the bike respected and cleaned up!




Yes the people saying it’s “roachy “ MAY have not brought bikes back from the truly dead [emoji88] ! 

I wanted to have fun with that house paint 40 canti that was just on here, to do the meticulous dinosaur bone cleaning and bring back the original paint underneath the house paint. 
I’m sure whoever got it is going to strip it and re paint it ! [emoji849]


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 13, 2020)

sarmisluters said:


> Yes the people saying it’s “roachy “ MAY have not brought bikes back from the truly dead [emoji88] !
> 
> I wanted to have fun with that house paint 40 canti that was just on here, to do the meticulous dinosaur bone cleaning and bring back the original paint underneath the house paint.
> I’m sure whoever got it is going to strip it and re paint it ! [emoji849]



One's that are"roachy" don't go for$4000... when can get nice one for$3000-3500!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2020)

sarmisluters said:


> Yes the people saying it’s “roachy “ MAY have not brought bikes back from the truly dead [emoji88] !
> 
> I wanted to have fun with that house paint 40 canti that was just on here, to do the meticulous dinosaur bone cleaning and bring back the original paint underneath the house paint.
> I’m sure whoever got it is going to strip it and re paint it ! [emoji849]




Normally, I would tend to agree with you guys on this, if the A side looked as good as the B side.
But give those A side photos another look.
Unfortunately, it’s pretty toasty.
The original tank decal is pretty much the money shot on these old Schwinn Motorbikes, and if that’s toast, then the value of the bike diminishes greatly.
Oh, sure, you could repaint/decal the thing, but who wants to do that.
Yeah, you could Dinosaur dig your way through this one, which would be fine, if you could get it for about $2,500.
But that ship has sailed, and now you’re in premium deluxe cherry condition pricing, and you’re going to get a tank with a toasty A side decal.
No thanks!
This one is destined to reappear in the not too distant future without that front brake.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> This one is destined to reappear in the not too distant future without that front brake.




          I'm  Willing to bet this will unfortunately become a reality.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2020)

It's well past parting out money though....


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 14, 2020)

Price reflects the limited supply of original parts and the availability of cheap money.
 The FED prints $$$ continually ad infinitum.
So not very surprising that this bike might take out 4K.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

It's true that this bike is WAAAAY up there in price already.   The Buyer probably has another bike "Waiting" For That brake set up.  Then The "Rough"   Ahemm.......Original , can go back on the market.    So far my Future Prediction skills have been ............well.............not correct. So.............maybe the NEW OWNER will prove me wrong !!      Let's Hope So !        You Guys Rock !!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm totally amazed and entertained while having a good laugh looking at the bid page every evening.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I'm totally amazed and entertained while having a good laugh looking at the bid page every evening.



Last night you were angry about it?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Last night you were angry about it?




I was?  Angry?  LOL


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> So someone please tell me why you would start bidding on the first few days, or any days prior to the auction ending? What's the point of playing around with other bidders for 6 days before the auction ends? If it's really something you want, why keep inflating the price being Mr. Big Shot High Bidder? I just don't understand that practice, seems dumb unless you're looking for the satisfaction of paying the highest price ever for an item.



Sounded like mad....lol


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 18, 2020)

Well....the price has been stagnant for a couple days now-does this mean the game is over?  As with most ebay items that are 'hot'....there is always a couple snipers at the last minute-that's what i'll be watching for!*  Will go over the 4k mark is my hunch-we'll see...…..

*I'm not bidding!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2020)

I say$4350!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 18, 2020)

And the hammer fell at 3750! Great deal-all considered. Hopefully new owner will share history/provenance with us here on the CABE!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 18, 2020)

I noticed someone created a new account late this afternoon and bid it up just a notch to the winner's max bid but no more. That seems shady to me, possible shill bid fishing. 

This bike will clean up better than many think. A proper cleaning, a few parts to replace/upgrade, and maybe a bit of love on the pins from Tom and this bike could be pretty amazing.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2020)

The new bidder has been around for at least 6 days and during that time bid on other sellers items. Maybe he provides a shill bidding service to sellers for a small percentage?


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 19, 2020)

In case a lucky caber got this bike and decided to blow it apart...I would offer 250.00 for the brake set up
and maybe even double that amount for the tank.  the tanks really just get in the way when you're pedaling anyway.

$$ waiting!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2020)

Man, those bidders sure knew how to work an eBay auction getting the best bang for their buck.

Congrats to the seller!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Apr 19, 2020)

o


----------



## Goatroper (May 4, 2020)

Bike is in good hands


----------

